# Riff wrath jam #3 & #4 2009



## RIFF WRATH

tentative date for June is the 27th (20th is booked for a wedding)........personally my July 1st long weekend will be Fri the 3rd.........not sure what other employers are setting up as Canada Day actually falls on a wednesday...........Sept. 5 is a firm date.......I know it's a long way off but it gets me a-grinning now that its officially posted....the "jam" space will probably be set up in May for the season........


----------



## greco

Gerry...thanks for posting this so early. 

I'm hoping to be at jam #3 for sure....not 100% sure about #4 at this point in time.

For those of you considering attending a Riff Wrath jam...you will not be disappointed. :bow:

Gerry and his wife are fantastic as host and hostess.

The location in the country is superb and the jam space is lots of fun..when you aren't playing, you can spend hours reading the all stuff on the walls.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

What Dave said.
Tnx for the heads-up Gerry. I'll be keeping these two dates open.


----------



## Vintage_Groove

I was just thinking about the RW jams this week, and I was going to ask you what your 2009 jam dates were going to be. I'll book these two aside and try to be there.

If you guys can come up with a song list early on, I may be able to get good on them both on the bass and maybe even the drums. I've been away from the drums for a few months while I got up to a good speed on the bass.

Songs I know so far on bass:

RUSH - Finding My Way, In The Mood, Something for Nothing
Black Sabbath - Iron Man, Paranoid, Snowblind, The Wizard, War Pigs


----------



## auger

hey Riffwrath....
thank you for doing these jams again...I hope the wife and I will be able to attend again
It was plenty fun last year....I have to get another braid of your wifes sweet grass....kept the truck fresh all summer...and fall

I will practice extra hard in case,,,,I can make it

though I'm not much for set lists...I will yry to fit some of the songs in

Auger


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Hey Gerry et al,

I was thinking, what do people think of a swap meet at one of the jams? Have a table or two setup for guys with the boxes full of knobs, tubes etc...or even guitars, amps etc...

Just a thought 

~Andrew


----------



## Hamstrung

Hey Gerry!
Glad to hear you're planning another one. Last year was a lot of fun! I still have the sweetgrass braid in the car and it still smells nice (when it's not frickin' freezing out!)

BTW, I like the idea of the swap meet.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

swap meet idea works for me if people want to go to the trouble .............perhaps even an idea of what is available before hand so people can bring some cash if they are interested in a particular item.......gosh will this weather ever break???.............can't wait for it to be warm enough to get the shop tidy and set up fer jammin............


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Yeah, I think a week or so before, if we had a thread, and people posted what they can have available, then people could browse first, and bring trades/cash to the jam...

I think it might be a good way to clean out some closets etc...old pedals, knobs, switches etc...


----------



## shoretyus

Where is Fourwinds any way? I have an idea but I am figuring out the distance... to bring a Hammond + leslie.... can I sleep in the van? Ok ..May I ?


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hey Shorteyus
4 winds is located about 5 miles west of Salem/Elora Ont........"as the crow flies".......a bit of a hike but do-able.........sleeping in the van is OK if it is OK for an old fart like you....lol......bring on the Hammond......I have no conception of their size........I do have a little Yamaha organ on sight but merely a toy compared to a Hammond............space is 24X24 for playing...with an attached 24X24 area to "mingle"....we could stuff you in behind the drummer.....lol.....living in Canada, weather is always a surprise.........
cheers
Gerry


----------



## lbrown1

is this open for anyone on the forum who wants to attend?....personally - I'd love to

I'll can double up the trip to Elora with a little camping near the gorge


----------



## greco

Gerry.....is it still the rule that anyone coming from the Oshawa area has to buy the first round ?

lbrown1...looking forward to you attending....


Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus

greco said:


> Gerry.....is it still the rule that anyone coming from the Oshawa area has to buy the first round ?
> 
> lbrown1...looking forward to you attending....
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Hmm I used to be from Oshawa .... but first round ??? Remember this guy is buggin' his neighbours :smile:

Hey Brown guy wanna a lift ? I plan come bug you in the next few weeks anyway.


----------



## greco

shoretyus said:


> Remember this guy is buggin' his neighbours :smile:


Are you talking about Gerry's (AKA Riff Wrath's) neighbours?

His location in the country has him located quite a distance from his neighbours. Besides, IIRC, Gerry told me that his "neighbours" were quite supportive of the jam...I'm not sure, but they might have joined us last year. Correct Gerry?

BTW..I was just teasing about the buying of the first round. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus

greco said:


> Are you talking about Gerry's (AKA Riff Wrath's) neighbours?
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


ibrown1 is the culprit int problem with neighbour thread.


----------



## lbrown1

RiffWrath - I'll try not to bug your neighbors too much.......this sounds like a pile 'o fun

Shortyus - a carpool sounds like a good idea - I think Oshawa can be considered "on the way" to 4 Winds from Coe Hill

I don't drink - but since I am the one from Oshawa - I'll take the hit and provide the first round.......it's not my fault....my parents moved here from Bobcageon to work at GM!...


----------



## RIFF WRATH

The more the merrier.........we'll start early and end late........lol........the Elora Gorge campground is just up the road and has some interesting rock formation features as well as some nice treed camp spaces........neighbours don't mind the music..............of course it depends on which of the 4 winds is blowing as to how far the noise carries........the accoustics in the shed are not bad and there is no need to dial much past 10.............


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Jerry,

What amps/basses do you have again? I will probably bring mine but in case one needs a backup...:rockon2:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Yorkville 100w monoblock bass 15" combo ss that will accept pedals for guitar
Traynor 20w vintage tube bass 15" combo (& guitar)
Line 6 spider 11 120w ss modeler for guitar with pedal
JC120 120w ss for guitar 2 X12 combo (boss chorus, boss crybaby, boss od, footswitch)
10w traynor ss bass 8" combo
25w traynor ss bass 10" combo
15w national dynamic vintage tube 2X8 combo
5w Pine vintage tube head (wild bill et al)
5w "homemade" vintage tube 1X8 combo (champ) good for harp
4X12 cab set up as 2 -1X12 and 1-2X12 (vintage G25's & vintage gold 30's) 8ohm 
? multi FX pedal
2-6 string accoustics with piezo pickups
90's japan fender strat sss
homemade ash tele ss
eppy les paul
hofner icon beatle bass hh
tele style import bass hh
P style GK bass
tec21 bass comp/di box
6 string "dobro" with single coil
homemade 4 string tenor banjo
yamaha elec organ
6+ refurbished older pearl drum kit & assorted symbols
older sennhouser 409 instrument mic
sm58 vocal mike
audio? ok vocal mike
12 channel yamaha passive mixer
2 yorkville DI boxes
1000w power amp
2 sets 400w pa speakers
(pending sennhouser vocal mic)
backup-150w yorkie 4 channel pa with 2 matching speakers
assorted stands 
and a partridge in a pair tree


----------



## Vintage_Groove

RIFF WRATH said:


> Yorkville 100w monoblock bass 15" combo ss that will accept pedals for guitar
> Traynor 20w vintage tube bass 15" combo (& guitar)
> Line 6 spider 11 120w ss modeler for guitar with pedal
> JC120 120w ss for guitar 2 X12 combo (boss chorus, boss crybaby, boss od, footswitch)
> 10w traynor ss bass 8" combo
> 25w traynor ss bass 10" combo
> 15w national dynamic vintage tube 2X8 combo
> 5w Pine vintage tube head (wild bill et al)
> 5w "homemade" vintage tube 1X8 combo (champ) good for harp
> 4X12 cab set up as 2 -1X12 and 1-2X12 (vintage G25's & vintage gold 30's) 8ohm
> ? multi FX pedal
> 2-6 string accoustics with piezo pickups
> 90's japan fender strat sss
> homemade ash tele ss
> eppy les paul
> hofner icon beatle bass hh
> tele style import bass hh
> P style GK bass
> tec21 bass comp/di box
> 6 string "dobro" with single coil
> homemade 4 string tenor banjo
> yamaha elec organ
> 6+ refurbished older pearl drum kit & assorted symbols
> older sennhouser 409 instrument mic
> sm58 vocal mike
> audio? ok vocal mike
> 12 channel yamaha passive mixer
> 2 yorkville DI boxes
> 1000w power amp
> 2 sets 400w pa speakers
> (pending sennhouser vocal mic)
> backup-150w yorkie 4 channel pa with 2 matching speakers
> assorted stands
> and a partridge in a pair tree


I'll take the 1000w power amp behind Barn door number 3...:smile:


----------



## shoretyus

Vintage_Groove said:


> I'll take the 1000w power amp behind Barn door number 3...:smile:


Gee no Hammond ????????????kkjuw


----------



## Vintage_Groove

shoretyus said:


> Gee no Hammond ????????????kkjuw


What Jerry needs is a Hammond hooked up to a big honkin' Leslie wirlitzer cabinet so we can rock out a Whiter Shade of Pale and create a time warp right there in that Band shed....


----------



## shoretyus

I am trying to sell a Leslie to a guy in Kitchener. He's got am M3 for sale... 9kkhhd


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Vintage_Groove said:


> RUSH - Finding My Way, In The Mood, Something for Nothing
> Black Sabbath - Iron Man, Paranoid, Snowblind, The Wizard, War Pigs


Does anyone have more songs to add to the songlist? I'd rather see what people want to play early on so I can work on them.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I do cocaine (the song)........lol.........Vintage, I think there were some songs listed on last years thread............


----------



## greco

Vintage_Groove said:


> Does anyone have more songs to add to the songlist? I'd rather see what people want to play early on so I can work on them.


Most 7,8,9,10,11,12, & 13 bar blues stuff.

Dave


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey Shorteyus
> 4 winds is located about 5 miles west of Salem/Elora Ont........"as the crow flies".......a bit of a hike but do-able.........sleeping in the van is OK if it is OK for an old fart like you....lol......bring on the Hammond......I have no conception of their size........I do have a little Yamaha organ on sight but merely a toy compared to a Hammond............space is 24X24 for playing...with an attached 24X24 area to "mingle"....we could stuff you in behind the drummer.....lol.....living in Canada, weather is always a surprise.........
> cheers
> Gerry


Hey Riff

Could you put up a link to the general area from google maps?


----------



## Rugburn

I'd like to go too, but I don't really know or play a lot of hard rock/heavy metal. Maybe a play list is a good idea. That way folks will know what kinds of tunes to expect.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Dr. Stephan.........I tried to google my address last year and I don't exist????.........how is it the OPP knows??? .....lol...........just try googling Sa Elora and see if that helps.........I can also provide not too bad directions when required

Rugburn/Shawn........you don't especially need to know rock or classic rock........it really depends on who shows up..........as to what type of music will be played...........as Greco pointed out, if in doubt the 12 bar blues gets played ad nausium.......lol...........I'm also working on some stuff i call "Funky-Bop".........thats a type of jazz for anyone who can't play well....lottsa percussion and the mikes turned off.............


----------



## 1PUTTS

I may be out of town on June 27. I'll have to double check. But I know I'll be around on Sept 5th as I have a gig the next day.


----------



## lbrown1

#[email protected]#$$##@ I'm going to have to miss the 27th one.....but Sept 5th is still a go for me


----------



## ashm70

I'm in...

All set for the 15 minute one chord vamp I like to call A Boogie


----------



## RIFF WRATH

seeing as the jam is a month away, I thought I'd bump this thread........


----------



## Guest

Time for another


----------



## guitarman2

RIFF WRATH said:


> seeing as the jam is a month away, I thought I'd bump this thread........


Where do you hold these jams and what are the details? I might have to frequent one.


----------



## Vintage_Groove

I'm still aiming to show up. This time around I'll play bass though, haven't been on the drums for some time now (but I could if I had to).

laristotle: man I didn't realize where you live, I rode my bike through there Friday evening. I hope you make it to the Jam again, we had a blast the first time out. I have a new digital camera and I'm aiming to take some footage of us dawgs wailing our way through lot's of cool songs.


----------



## greco

guitarman2 said:


> Where do you hold these jams and what are the details? I might have to frequent one.


I came upon a child of god
He was walking along the road
And I asked him, where are you going
And this he told me
Im going on down to *RIFF WRATH's farm*
Im going to join in a rock n roll *jam*
Im going to camp out on the land
Im going to try an get my soul free
We are stardust
We are golden
And weve got to get ourselves
Back to the garden

Then can I walk beside you
I have come here to lose the smog
And I feel to be a cog in something turning
Well maybe it is just the time of year
Or maybe its the time of man
I dont know who l am
But you know life is for learning
We are stardust
We are golden
And weve got to get ourselves
Back to the garden

By the time we got to *Four Winds*
We were *half a hundred *strong
And everywhere there was song and celebration
And I dreamed I saw the bombers
Riding shotgun in the sky
And they were turning into butterflies
Above our nation
We are stardust
Billion year old carbon
We are golden
Caught in the devils bargain
And weve got to get ourselves
Back to the garden

...does this help?

Dave


----------



## shoretyus

greco said:


> I
> And weve got to get ourselves
> Back to the garden
> 
> 
> 
> And weve got to get ourselves
> Back to the garden
> 
> ...does this help?
> 
> Dave


Is that a left at the garden or right.?


----------



## Guest

shoretyus said:


> Is that a left at the garden or right.?





greco said:


> ...I have come here to lose the smog...


Ahh..farm living!

As for a song list, here's a link from Jam #2.
And Riff also has Fajah's Fake Book.


----------



## shoretyus

Somebody actually send me some directions. Still thinking of hauling a Hammond and ****** 


[email protected]


----------



## RIFF WRATH

pm sent cheers, RIFF


----------



## Big_Daddy

Wow, this sounds like a lot of fun. Is it open to old farts from Windsor? :smile:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hey Big Daddy........not to scare off any young whipper snappers.......there will be a few old farts for sure........as long as you can condone watching a few brewskies being consumed, you'll fit right in.........the jam is close to Elora Ont.............


----------



## Big_Daddy

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey Big Daddy........not to scare off any young whipper snappers.......there will be a few old farts for sure........as long as you can condone watching a few brewskies being consumed, you'll fit right in.........the jam is close to Elora Ont.............


Condone? Watch? Man, I'll be partaking. Thanks! Just have to check my schedule now.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

just checked out the post office............for the wraffle prize for the June 27 Jam.......maybe that should be the RIFF WRATH-el.......I scooped one of those "six string nation" "guitar pick shaped" 50 cent pieces.........like the one offered by wannabegood in the last GC draw...........so if you're planning to come to the jam remind me to get organized for the draw........I'm itching to open the darn package up to peek inside the brochure...lol.....cheers and I hope you can make it.......last years prize was a GC guitar strap that went to Don Wade (not a GC member yet)...I jammed with him last sunday and he had it with him.........


----------



## Peter

I just wanted to say from across the country here, it's awesome you open your place up to the GC community like this! Wish we had something like that one the west coast! :rockon2:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

buid it and they will come........lol........


----------



## Guest

Time to bump. 
Come on out and enjoy.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Bump.........I am off work Friday........if you need me, catch me until about 4pm tomorrow.................will fire up the laptop at home on fri but may not have a lot of time to check on it..........cheers and I hope you can make it........Gerry


----------



## greco

Looks like the weather should be just about perfect.


----------



## shoretyus

greco said:


> Looks like the weather should be just about perfect.


Loading das Hammond tomorrow night. Reverb tank should jingle all the way south.


----------



## greco

shoretyus said:


> Loading das Hammond tomorrow night. Reverb tank should jingle all the way south.


DAS HAMMOND AT THE JAM.....kksjur

UND DAS LESLIE?

THIS WILL BE SO COOL !! :bow:

Dave


----------



## Big_Daddy

Sorry I am going to miss this. 

Have a great time everyone!


----------



## WannabeGood

Remember guys....................

Need Pics

Regards,


----------



## shoretyus

WannabeGood said:


> Remember guys....................
> 
> Need Pics
> 
> Regards,



Turn left NOW you should be there by Saturday.


----------



## 1PUTTS

Looks like I'm not going to be out of town after all so I'm definitely gonna try and make it. This will be my 3rd! Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces and hopefully some new ones as well...


----------



## greco

1PUTTS said:


> Looks like I'm not going to be out of town after all so I'm definitely gonna try and make it. This will be my 3rd! Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces and hopefully some new ones as well...


Are you bringing that fantastic strat of yours?

A friend of mine (Steve) plays the drums and will be coming...I'm sure he will want to talk to a fellow drummer.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 1PUTTS

greco said:


> Are you bringing that fantastic strat of yours?
> 
> A friend of mine (Steve) plays the drums and will be coming...I'm sure he will want to talk to a fellow drummer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


You never know, Dave....I might! Actually I was hoping to bring along it's twin which is a red version with regular single coils. But my white pickguard hasn't shown up yet. Hope to see you there...it'll be good to see you again and also to meet Steve. We can always use another drummer...


----------



## Vintage_Groove

I'm aiming to be there. Bringing my SX bass (or 3) to play. Haven't had any time to learn anything new, far too much time on the bike....


----------



## RIFF WRATH

everything looking good for tomorrow........am at home on the laptop with the Rogers "Rocket".....it's a little slow but working.....I/ll check this thing from time to time for updates and/or last minute PM,s..........


----------



## shoretyus

What is a good time to aim for?


----------



## RIFF WRATH

depends on your stamina..........at the jams last year there was tunage from 3pm well past midnight...........it's an effort to pace the brewskies on a hot day....lol


----------



## shoretyus

RIFF WRATH said:


> depends on your stamina..........at the jams last year there was tunage from 3pm well past midnight...........it's an effort to pace the brewskies on a hot day....lol


Trick is one water one beer! I will try to be a bit earlier than three. Save me some space.... organ takes up 4 by 4 and leslie 2 by2 near it.


----------



## greco

shoretyus said:


> Trick is one water one beer! I will try to be a bit earlier than three. Save me some space.... organ takes up 4 by 4 and leslie 2 by2 near it.


DAS LESLIE is arriving also.....kksjur

_"organ takes up 4 by 4 and leslie 2 by2 near it"..._looks like the drummer will be outdoors....LOL (j/k)

Dave


----------



## shoretyus

greco said:


> DAS LESLIE is arriving also.....kksjur
> 
> _"organ takes up 4 by 4 and leslie 2 by2 near it"..._looks like the drummer will be outdoors....LOL (j/k)
> 
> Dave


closer to the cooler section !


----------



## greco

shoretyus said:


> closer to the cooler section !


The refreshment coolers :bow:....hwopv


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Once again, an awesome time at Riff's place....I should still be sleeping, but my kid has lessons this morning.

Thanks once again for hosting this little shindig...great people and a terrific spot to throw down a few tunes.

Good to see everyone again...see you at the next one!

p.s. somebody get some pics up pronto....


----------



## Hamstrung

Thanks again Riff! Great time again (and perfect weather to boot!) Hope to see you all at the next one. 

... Dan


----------



## 1PUTTS

Thank Riff! You're a wonderful host as always.

It was great to see all the "regulars" as well as some new faces. I forgot to bring my camera, unfortunately. But what a beautiful evening out in the country with great people and some good tunes. Those country moths are huge! I know I'm around on the Labour Day Saturday so we'll see you all again soon...


----------



## greco

Riff, Many Thanks to you and your wife for hosting another fantastic jam. 

I can only imagine how much work is involved with getting the jam space ready, along with the many other preparations.

It was great to see (and listen to the playing of) the folks that I met last September, combined with lots of new, very skilled, players. 

Riff....I particularly enjoyed your tune on the banjo! 

Steve (drummer) is not a member of this forum so I am saying thanks on his behalf also. He told me on the way home that he had a great time. We would have liked to have stayed longer.....time flies when you are having fun!! 

Again, Thanks for the wonderful time.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bagpipe

Need Pics


We want to enjoy the jam "virtually" ! !


----------



## Guest

Riff-fest III was truly awesome. Many thanks as well to
Riff and his wife for their hospitality. It was nice to have
Riff taking time out of his hosting duties to jam with us. 
Dude! I liked your 'my baby left me' blues rendition.
Yes, shoretyus did haul down the hammond and leslie.
Good sound. I hope enough muscle was on hand to load 'er
back in the van. I seen a few camera's clicking so I'm sure
pic's will be posted soon. With all the fun we were having,
I didn't check out Riff's 'floating speaker in a milk crate'.
Oh.. who won the six string nation pick?
evilGuitar:














:rockon2:


----------



## shoretyus

Yup help showed up out of the "fog". Thanks Riff and et al. Great room and equipment. Tell you wife that here gardens are really amazing! She did a nice job as a Reeferette too :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## lbrown1

sounds like a good time was had........I'll be sure to make the sept one


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Big thanks to RW for putting on another great Riff Fest. This time around it was bass for me, and I quickly learned how much I didn't know, but the everyone made it easy to just get in there and try it out.

I have some pictures (some turned out too dark) and some video footage as well. Soon as I get some time free I'll post them up.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

wow.......it just keeps getting better and better............had to shut down the young pup "schredders" around 2ish......next time we'll have to have a prize for the person who travelled the farthest........cudo's to Shortyus........winner of the 6 nations coin was Hamstrung...(delivery pending)......the guest book came in handy for adding some players who were missing a ballot.......found was a black binder "fake book"?.......special thanks to those who brought "treats", suprisingly the beer fridge wasn't empty.......apparently there was $50 collected and presented to the missus, which I think it is only appropriate to donate towards GC's operating costs on behalf of all the jam attendies........it's month end at work ....better get to work..........next jam we need an audio recorder..............cheers. Gerry


----------



## Reverb-on-11

Thanks Gerry 
Brilliant Jam! 

It was really great to meet everyone for the first time.

Cheers, Robert 

Limey with Ibanez AR300 loaded with Gibson PAF pickups and Union Jack Guitar Strap.


----------



## Hamstrung

kksjur I never win anything! Looks like a good week to pick up a lottery ticket! Thanks again Riff and I forgot to thank Annette as well before I left. You're both awesome hosts. Cheers to all that came out. I have a feeling this thing is gonna grow.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

just like to throw in a Hello to Reverb on 11.....Robert made quite an impression at the jam and got to meet some GC regulars........Robert apparently does some tube amp repair and is just outside the KW area.......he was boasting about a proposed jam..........we'll see....lol


----------



## Hamstrung

Here are some pics. On bass we have Vintage Groove, On drums Steve (friend of Greco and Hamstrung), on guitar/vocals Shoretyus and on lead guitar, Reverb on 11 and laristotle. Gerry, you'll have to assist with identifying the ladies and that very interesting milk crate! I was having too much fun to remember to take any more pics. Hopefully someone else can post more.


----------



## Vintage_Groove

*Riff Wrath #3 Jam pictures*


----------



## Vintage_Groove

*Riff Wrath #3 Jam pictures 2*


----------



## shoretyus

Vintage_Groove said:


>


That is a nice set of drums. 
kksjur


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey....this is my third try to respond to the thread....and it does not go through..............I guess what happens at the jam stays at the jam...........ssooooo I won't guestion as to why Shorteyus has 3 beers at one time on the Hammond............I'm thinking that if I do the roadie thing and we put the show on the road ..........wow what a lot of talent.......(we'd have to pay Pat extra for gasoline.).....we could restore Rock & Roll to the world..........Annet has lots of pics........just have to figure out how to post..............thanks again to everyone who showed up...........more to come.........by the way the referettes say hello..............cheerw,Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH

DANG.....Pat.......between you and Hamstrung on my computer it seems to knock me into cyberspace....I'm on the fancy Rogers Rocket stick......I guess it.s just a hair better than dial up..........good night all..........Gerry
by the way.........thanks for the complement......you played the drums well.........


----------



## Vintage_Groove

I have a few digital videos too, just need some time to get them posted, hopefully soon.


----------



## Hamstrung

Vintage_Groove said:


> I have a few digital videos too, just need some time to get them posted, hopefully soon.


Uh oh!... I hope no `real` drummers see any of the ones with me playing them!


----------



## greco

Hamstrung said:


> Uh oh!... I hope no `real` drummers see any of the ones with me playing them!


You had me totally convinced that you are a real drummer.....

Cheers


Dave


----------



## bagpipe

Hamstrung said:


> Uh oh!... I hope no `real` drummers see any of the ones with me playing them!





greco said:


> You had me totally convinced that you are a real drummer.....


Was he drooling? 9kkhhd :smile:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey bagpipe.........did you notice your picture on the back wall........


----------



## bagpipe

Haha! Yeah, thats me Riff - always hangin around! :smile:




RIFF WRATH said:


> hey bagpipe.........did you notice your picture on the back wall........






Vintage_Groove said:


>


----------



## shoretyus

bagpipe said:


> Was he drooling? 9kkhhd :smile:


Not shown was the drummer that show up around 10pm .. he was hot.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Drummers: Joan, Steve, 1-Putt, Dale, Hamstrung for a couple, Shorteyus for a couple


----------



## Fajah

Vintage Groove came over with these videos from your jam session. Looks like you guys had a great time. You can send him a PM directly if you want copies.

[youtube=option]7WWW8lYL4uA[/youtube]

[youtube=option]ds_QWreZ96w[/youtube]

[youtube=option]KCwFI4yIYrM[/youtube]

[youtube=option]eJgZpK5iRfY[/youtube]

[youtube=option]gWhHYi4hi5o[/youtube]


----------



## shoretyus

Where did he get that Purple geetar9kkhhd


----------



## Big_Daddy

Looks like a great time. Sorry I missed it. Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Big thanks to Fajah for the help in converting and uploading my videos. 

I think they really show off the great bunch of folks that made their way to RW's place and just picked up their instrument(s) and played with others they've never met. I had a lot of fun playing bass this time around, and learned a few things along the way. 

The SX P Bass Groove video is really cool. We were just sitting around and I was asked to 'just play something'. So I played a piece I'd put together some time during the winter and off we went. I think it turned out quite good. I really liked the Hammond in there, and of course the guest appearance of RW on vocals was a treat.

This bass groove is my tip of the hat to our Low Down players...


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Back form the dead....lol..........I finally have about 40 pics. downloaded on my work computor but I can't for the life of me get them uploaded........can I e-mail to someone who knows how to do it.......I'll check back tomorrow afternoon...........oh, and i finally got to play the vids.........great stuff....lol


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Man I've been away too long. Are you still putting these sessions on each year? I was at the first two and they were great.


----------



## Hamstrung

Vintage_Groove said:


> Man I've been away too long. Are you still putting these sessions on each year? I was at the first two and they were great.


Do a search for threads titled "Riff Wrath" and you'll see they've kept going twice a year right up to last fall. Hopefully he'll be hosting a couple more this year. 

Here's the thread from last year...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?65813-2014-Riff-Wrath-Jam-Part-II&highlight=Riff+Wrath


----------



## Guest

It's always been the saturday before the july 1st long weekend 
and saturday after the labour day long weekend. following that
pattern, this years jams would be june 21st and sept 12th. we'll 
see if Gerry holds true within the next few months, I guess.


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Thanks guys. Glad to see the place hasn't changed!


----------

